# cheap cow skull



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

What a fantastic way to make one of these, great shape and lightweight! I bought a real one at an antique shop but it's *heavy* and I ended up not using it.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking awesome!


----------



## propboy96 (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks guys and terra it weighs about a quarter pound


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Great job !


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

that looks great!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Very creative..


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

looking good on the skull


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Looking good, can't wait to se it done!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

This looks great.
Is it done yet?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

This would be a great way to make horse skulls too. I used a real one for a skeletal horse, and that thing was way heavy. Not to mention completely gross.


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Evil Bob said:


> Not to mention completely gross.


I can remember about 20 years ago a friend of mine told me he got a connection to get several steer skulls for free and asked if I wanted one. Well FREE, sure hell yes!

Well it turns out his connection was from a slaughter house, so when he brought me my skull, it came with everything from the neck up! Well after pulling off the hide and as much meat as I could, I set it on the roof for a summer and the bugs did a nice job of cleaning off the rest.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Okay you win!


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

In high school physiology class we had to dissect dogs fresh from death row at the shelter. Once they were defleshed as much as we could we then soaked them in bleach, scrubbing and degreasing them over days.

Talk about some funky odor.


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

Do you have any pictures of this finished and painted?


----------



## QuiltGoddess (Dec 1, 2011)

*Newbie.. but here is my cow skull*








I am a newbie here, but I have been lurking. When I saw the skull, I had to show off mine. Hope thats ok!


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Evil Bob said:


> This would be a great way to make horse skulls too.  I used a real one for a skeletal horse, and that thing was way heavy. Not to mention completely gross.


I second that. The one I recently bought off of Ebay (to copy Evil Bob's prop idea) wasn't quite as pristine as the Ebay pictures indicated. This morning I need to take it out of its "bubblebath" in a vat in my backyard and now immerse it in 3% hydrogen peroxide. But I'll also take doing this over what The Pod had to deal with! Mine is mostly bacteria issues and a slight smell, not chunks of flesh (yuck). I have this image of buzzards circling The Pod's house for weeks.


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

QuiltGoddess;
I am a newbie here said:


> Maybe a newbie to the forum, but an expert on skull creation. Great job on the shaping and painting, QuiltGoddess!


----------

